# Custom Rod Build



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a rod a member of the "old" forum ordered.

They ordered it for their dad, which is obvious from the decal on the rod.

They did a great job picking everything out. I really like the reel seat and cap that they choose. The rod is a Pac Bay 9' 5wt medium-fast action rod. I like the action so much I may get one for myself, it's really smooth and for $50, it's hard to beat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

For that price, I need two.....only the name should be dfferent !!!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Itchy, that's a great lookin rod. You willing to build those for others???


----------



## Robb (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice looking rod. Are you selling them?


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

icthys said:


> I really like the reel seat and cap that they choose.


+1

If one were interested in building a rod where would you send them to pick out parts?


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> icthys said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the reel seat and cap that they choose.


+1

I have good taste, huh?! I bought the reel seat off of ebay. Here is the official website to find the seats: http://www.WinslowRods.com

Thanks icthys for building such a beautiful rod for my dad!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Het icthys, what kind of reel seat is that?


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> Itchy, that's a great lookin rod. You willing to build those for others???


Yes, I have several others I'm working on now.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

Robb said:


> Nice looking rod. Are you selling them?


I build them and sell them. Prices depend on what you want 

email me at [email protected] and I can give you a quote.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> icthys said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the reel seat and cap that they choose.
> ...


I can help you pick out parts and get them for you.

I've had several people express interest in a rod building class, would you or anyone else be interested?


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Het icthys, what kind of reel seat is that?


It is an acrylic reel seat and can be found at the address JCR gave.


----------

